# Plow design pics and tips wanted



## Redder (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm interested in making my own Spring loaded ATV plow but on a larger scale, just something simple, but i'm after some good pics and feed back on what design has worked the best for your applications. this won't be for commercial use, just to blast the parents,grandparents and of course my own driveway off a few times a year. any feedback would be appreciated, I realise I could just buy a well known model, but I have lots of steel kickin around and enjoy making things from scratch

this is what I want to mount it to and have my front winch control depth. as far as pushing power is concerned it has that covered with enough gearing to get out and pass it in a slow walk 220:1prsport and is fully locked


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here is my atv plow system I made. But I dont think it would work on your truck.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=arctic+cat+plow


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

post more pics of the truck


----------



## Redder (Jan 7, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;705545 said:


> here is my atv plow system I made. But I dont think it would work on your truck.


Thanks for the link... it gave me a starting pint thats for sure, I've been trying to get a look at one up-close at a dealer but most seem to be out of stock lately

as for pics apik1 heres a few...started out as a 93 blazer







then about 10 months later of weekend tickering I had it to this stage








http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j200/redder22/Zesty013.jpg
then beat on it for a year or so
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j200/redder22/assoverteakettle2.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j200/redder22/assoverteakettle6.jpg
I just caged it about a month ago and haven't had a chance to do much with it so no current pics besides the top one.. heres a build thread from a local thread if your interested http://monkeycage.island4x4.com/showthread.php?t=31277&highlight=agent+orange
only thing thats different now is more dents and a Lomax Np205 vs the D300tymusic

~Red~


----------

